# Societal collapse imminent: i heard tool in an albertsons today...



## Mankini




----------



## dirty andy

What is albertsons? What is tool?


----------



## Kim Chee

Not long ago I was in one of those grocery stores where mostly wealthy people shop ('cuz it's so damn expensive). The music being played?

Rick James, Superfreak:


----------



## Tude

Oh wait - did Tool get that new music out there??? oh no, not yet. waiting ....


----------



## Rob Nothing

it really does feel like there has been a rip in the time space continuum when you hear good music in the ceiling while you are grocery shopping. It's like.. drinking from a canteen you think is full of water, and it's whiskey. wait, what??


----------



## Mankini

you think _thats _traumatic?! try hearing "prison sex" a cappella.


----------



## Rob Nothing

_no!!!_


----------



## Mankini

this is what i get for coaching small children to sing Drowning Pool.


----------



## Matt Derrick

you _do _realize that eventually all the music we grew up with is going to be on the _oldies _station, right?


----------



## Mankini

oh heavens no they just cant. can you imagine waiting at your dentists office, humming softly to "head like a hole" or "mudshovel" _sans lyrics..._and then maybe with a perky, disco beat tacked on?......i think ill just get in the fetal position and soil myself now.


----------



## Tude

Matt Derrick said:


> you _do _realize that _eventually_ all the music we grew up with is going to be on the _oldies _station, right?




sigh, my *eventually* is here - says this person who still loved the bars filled with disco ... bars were total fun in the late 70's/early 80's. One bar called 747 was in the shape of the new jet back then - spongy floors, disco balls and puffed in smoke and me in there with my fake ID oh and the bee gees (hehe) ... yep bars were fun back then. Although my listening preference nowadays is metal - I do have some disco dvds. hehe used to entertain my late night bar customers when the bar thinned out and I had dancing going on.


----------



## roguetrader

@voodoochile76 check out Bitches Ain't Shit accapella on you tube... girls in tennis duds doing NWA ( correction it's a cover of Ben Folds covering a song from Dr Dre's The Chronic - brilliantly subverts a load of sexist bollocks)


----------



## Brother X

I heard a Muzak version of Nirvana in an elevator in SF last year. Kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Mankini

oh. oh. facebook says it 'owns' your pics and content and then Sony buys rights for nirvanas stuff and sells them to clearchannel. there is a childrens pop music series called KidzBopp....i wonder...


----------



## Mankini

Yessss!!!!!!! Also Nina Gordon has redone Straight Outta Compton and say N----r. several times! gasp


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Tool in a department store?! Bill Hicks is rolling in his grave D:


----------



## Mankini

this is the bit of dogs breakfast in particular. sounds a little like jack johnson or matchbox 20....

feel free to build molotov cocktails now in...10...9...8...


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

voodoochile76 said:


> this is the bit of dogs breakfast in particular. sounds a little like jack johnson or matchbox 20....
> 
> feel free to build molotov cocktails now in...10...9...8...




My face is permacringing.


----------



## LuckyDog

Now I'm just imagining turn on my radio to-
"And that was Faith No More's classic track Cracker Hitler. Next up were taking you all the way back to 1999 for that classic Blood For Blood track Livin In Exile". 
If this is already happening, then the radio has changed drastically since I've been listening.


----------



## Mankini

Lol it wasnt radio per se at the store in question: I was so stunned I talked to the employees about their Muzak: its corporate controlled loop playlists that HQ sends them every 2 weeks or so...it seems that a corporate entity called I <3 Radio has been monopolizing the Muzak sector of late.


----------



## Kim Chee

Turning it around on you, just to make things right.

Didja know Beethoven was the OM (original metaler?)


----------



## MolotovMocktail

As long as we're posting weird metal:


----------



## Kim Chee

@MolotovMocktail, if it weren't for 15 year old Japanese princesses dancing on stage that video would have really sucked.


----------



## Mankini

I remember a 5th grade music teacher telling us that structurally, mathematically, metal is a direct descendant of Beethoven...???... Iron Maiden especially, was always operatic in nature. MmmmmmMichael: long before ICP or Gwar...there was... Amadeus lol


----------



## Kim Chee

Leck mich im arsch.


----------



## Mankini




----------



## Kim Chee

What is going on with the ass licking stuff?

I was enjoying the metal while it lasted.

Your thread to derail, I suppose.

Back on track:


----------



## Mankini

thats one of my favorites man 

here is my favorite senior citizen: even cooler than the golden girlz RIP


----------



## Brother X

Yeah, what I heard was a slowed down, orchestrated non-vocal version of Rape Me. I'm not even kidding. I thought i had dimensionally shifted into a PKD novel. ffs.


----------



## Mankini

ohhhhhhh wtf!!!!!! yeah once suburban soccer moms start tappin their toes to your music in a minivan full of under 6 year olds....youve got a little problem.


----------



## Brother X

Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine, ftw.


----------



## Mankini

oh fuck oh shit thats frikkin awesome 

im playing that at the roughest, smelliest biker bar i can find.


----------

